# PC für Internet, schreiben etc...?



## Layna (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo .
Also, ich habe ein Problem: meine Eltern behandeln mich als Computerguru für ALLES; inklusive hardware. Leider trifft der bezeichnung Hardware-Guru auf mich sicher nicht zu.
Daher hier meine Frage:
Ein neuer Rechener soll her, möglichst Preisgünstig.
Aufgaben:
Internet/Mail
Office-Anwendungen

Sollte aber keien total lahme Krücke sein, ausserdem auf jeden Fall robust und aufrüstbar (der Vorgangerrechner ist noch aus der ersten hälfte der 90'er... ihr seht wie lange der neue vermutlich noch irgendeinen Dienst tun wird ).

Kann mir jemand spontan Ansätze geben was ich bei einem selbst Zusammengesteltlen beahcten sollte? Welche Leistungswerte er zumidnest in Etwa bekommen sollte?
Oder macht es unter diesen Umständen vielleicht doch Sinn sich bei MediaMarkt und Co nach fertigen Systemen umzusehen?

Danke schonmal,
   Larayna


----------



## soyo (21. Mai 2007)

Wie meinst du das mit aufrüstbar? Willst du dir die Option behalten später auf Windwos Vista umzusteigen?

Ansonsten sollte ein AMD Sempron 3600+ oder ein Intel Celeron D 3 GHz, mit passenden Board und 512 MB RAM(besser wären 1024MB) mit einer 80GB S-ATA Festplatte voll den Ansprüche gewachsen sein. 
Bei einem Office-PC sollte auch auf die Geräuschentwicklung der einzelnen Komponenten (passiv gekühlt?) achten. Lieber 10 € mehr ausgeben, als sich später über ein nervendes Geräusch zu ärgern.
Passend zum PC empfehle ich Windows XP (Home oder Professional sei dir überlassen). Vista ist in meinen Augen noch nicht ausgereift und fordert zu viele Resourcen.

Wenn du den PC nicht selber zusammenbauen willst(oder kannst) und dich für ein Komplettsystem entscheidest, würde ich mal bei DELL vorbeischauen. Dort wird dir sicherlich mehr Qualität geboten als bei den großen Discountern. 


gruß soyo


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2007)

Wegen der Aufrüstbarkeit empfehle ich dir ein Motherboard mit Sockel 775, DDR2 und PCI-E.
Als Prozessor würde ich dir einen Intel mit Conroe empfehlen, da diese wenig Strom brauchen und auch wenig Temperatur entwickeln. Im Moment würde auch ich noch eher zu XP raten (evtl. auch nen Linux wie etwa Ubuntu wenn deine Eltern nicht auf Windows eingerannt sind). Wenn du dich für Linux entscheidest solltest du beim Kauf der Hardware darauf achten die Komptibilität zu prüfen. Listen gibt es dafür etwa für Ubuntu im Wiki von ubuntuusers.de
In Zukunft werden wohl auch ATI-Karten mit Ubuntu kein Problem mehr darstellen, wie es manchmal der Fall war, da der Code des ATI-Treibers freigegeben werden soll.
Also als CPU mindestens einen E6300. Mit dem bist du auch für einen evtl. Umstieg auf Vista gerüstet. Beim Ram ist 1GB DDR2 533er wohl ausreichend für den Bürobetrieb.
Beim Mainboard sollte ein einfaches Board ausreichen. Ich habe da ja ein Fable für Asus Boards also würde ich das P5L-VM 1394 nehmen. Es verfügt eine Onboard-Grafikkarte, die erstmal ausreichen sollte und ist bei Bedarf mit einer PCI-E Karte erweiterbar. Auch besitzt es 4Ram-Bänke. Firewire und USB sind sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt.
Nun noch zwei Festplatten von Seagate mit je 200GB für je 46€ und einen DVD-Brenner von NEC für 27,90€. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Netzteil von Enermax mit 400Watt fpr die Energieversorgung und Platz zum aufrüsten. Ich dachte da an das Liberty mit Kabelmanagement. Beim Gehäuse solls natürlich auch was fürs Auge sein also das Asus Slim für 21€

CPU 154€
Ram 38€
Mainboard 66€
Festplatte 2 x 46€
DVD-Brenner 27,90€
Netzteil 69€
Gehäuse 21€

Summa sumarum: 467,90€

Natürlich kann man da noch an allen Ecken sparen aber ich finde das schon einen guten Preis. Man könnte etwa die 2. Festplatte noch weg lassen.


----------



## PC Heini (21. Mai 2007)

Stimme Raubkopierer zu. Bis aufs Netzteil. Nimm lieber eins mit 500W oder mehr. Zukünftige Komponenten dürften wegen zunehmender Leistung auch etwas mehr Power benötigen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2007)

Es gibt das gleiche Netzteil von Enermax mmit verschiedenen Aufstufungen bei der Leistung. das "größte" für echts Prolls sind 1000Watt


----------



## Layna (22. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, werde das mal meinen Eltern so als übersicht geben .
Von Ubuntu versuche ich sie ohnehin zu überzeugen (Ich höre dann nur immer "gibt es da auch Kartenspiele? :suspekt: *G*)
Mal sehen wann es 'nen neuen gibt... oder ob die nicht doch noch warten bis ich 'nen neuen Desktop kaufe *G*.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Mai 2007)

Ja es gibt auch Kartenspiele 
Sogar mehr als für Windows und das gratis.
Ich hab hier nur Back Jack, Solitaire und Freecell vorinstalliert aber es gibt bestimmt noch ne Menge.

Und wenn solltest du dich definitiv erkundigen ob es für alles Treiber gibt. Ich hatte bis Feisty Fawn nicht die Möglichkeit Ubuntu zu nutzen weil das System mit meinem IDE-Controller nicht klar kam. Speziell die Grafikkarte auf dem Mainboard falls du die 3D-Fähigkeiten für Spielereien wie Beryl nutzen willst. denn mehr gibt die wohl nicht her. Wer weiß.


----------

